
 Tonight's XKCD moment - nickb
http://mengwong.livejournal.com/45070.html
======
zandorg
What the holy h __* has this got to do with startups or hacking?

As for what they did, it was highly irresponsible. Some people (like me) are
very sensitive to that kind of thing.

